# white spot in a planted tank



## outbackdean (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi
My fish have been hit with white spot for the first time in 15 years of keeping fish and plants.
It is my fault as I added new plants from a new supplier with out dipping them (was in a hurry)and bam the fish have white spot.
temp is 27deg C , I donot want to pull the tank down to catch the fish.
What can I use that will not hurt the plants or the catfish ?
the tank is a 6 x2 x2

Thanking you
Outbackdean


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

It would be better if you raised the temperature slowly to about 29 degrees C. And use Methylene Blue. 

This would affect your CO2 levels but the only way I can thinkj of, without taking the fish out is this.

Cant you catch the fish without taking out water? Would be good to put them in a quarantine with medication and a little bit of rock salt.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used the heat salt method with great success, no plant die off or effects on sensitive fish. This is link I followed when I treated... http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=fishwhat


----------



## Cohazard (Nov 30, 2007)

I've used the heat/salt method too, and the plants came out okay.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

I use the combination malachite green/formalin and raise the temperature to 82. Spots are gone in three days. The bottle says to use at half dose for tetras but I’ve used it on neon and cardinal tetras at full strength without problems.

BTW if you use this or the methylene blue cure you should remove any activated carbon from your filter.


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

I havent ever tried the salt with my fish but my elephant nose gets ich every once in a while when I add new fish or do a rescape and I just raise the temp at the first signs and do a water change and goes away in 1-2 days.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

I would not use the salt method if you have any cory cats!
Here is what Wikipedia says about that:
They can tolerate only a small amount of salt (some species tolerate none at all) and do not inhabit environments with tidal influences.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corydoras


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

I too raise the temp and do a daily water change.


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

I raise temp to 30-31C. Ick should be gone in a day or two, I then lower it to 29-30 for sevral more days.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm just surprised that your plants brought the ich in. That's not common since the ich usually sticks to the host fish, or in it's other life stages falls to the bottom of the tank.

Here's a good article on all phases and treatments of ich.
My fish have what? - Ich

I've had good luck using Coppersafe in my planted quarantine tanks, but if it happens to be in your main tank and you have shrimp in the tank, you'd have to use another method.


----------

